# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  OFRECEMOS POLVO DE CACAO ORGÁNICO

## Bruno Cillóniz

Ofrecemos 100% polvo de cacao orgánico peruano para mercado local o para exportación, en sacos de papel de 25 Kg. y cajas de cartón de 25 Kg. Pedido mínimo: 200 Kg. Adjuntamos ficha técnica.  *Aspecto:* Polvo Homogéneo*Color:* Marrón Oscuro*Olor:* Característico*Sabor:* Característico *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.peTemas similares: OFRECEMOS KION, JENGIBRE O GINGER PERUANO DE EXPORTACIÓN (CONVENCIONAL Y ORGÁNICO) Artículo: El Boom del cacao blanco orgánico Artículo: Cacao orgánico en parcelas demostrativas I Congreso Nacional del Cacao Orgánico -  Región Tumbes Agrobanco dio créditos a 14 productores de cacao orgánico en Saposoa

----------

